
ZFS on Linux has now become the OpenZFS ZFS implementation - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/solaris/ZFSOnLinuxNowOpenZFS
======
diablo1
Will LUKS still work with ZFS?

